# Dudas sobre cálculos. Circuito para encender LEDs



## nemodot (Ago 3, 2011)

Hola amigos,

Soy super novato en electrónica. Acabo de armar mi primera fuente de corriente contínua y quería ensayar algunas cositas como encender un grupo de LEDs en paralelo.

Quiero hacer algo como ésto (*solo la idea no con esos valores*). 


Midiendo mi fuente de voltaje con el multímetro me da unos 9.6V DC.

Son 3 los LEDs azules que quiero poner en paralelo, pero vengo con problemas sobre los cálculos que tengo que realizar. De algun modo nunca termino de comprender las simples leyes de Ohm y de Kirchoff (lo cual es bastante frustrante viniendo de ser alumno ejemplar de análisis matemático II ).

Quiero calcular el valor de resistencia de las 3 que tengo que poner antes de cada LED. Tengo entendido que la corriente se divide equitativamente y el voltaje va a ser el mismo para los tres diodos (ensayo simple para principiante) pero no estoy seguro como proceder para el cálculo, me iluminan?

Saludos!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 3, 2011)

Ley de Ohm:

[LATEX]R=\frac{V}{I}[/LATEX]

Leyes de Kirchoff (siempre lo escribo mal), con ejemplos numericos para que lo entiendas mejor:



- Ley de tensiones: la suma de todas las caidas de tension en una rama en serie debe darte la tension de tu fuente.

- Ley de Corrientes: la suma de las corrientes salientes de un nodo debe darte igual a la suma de todas las corrientes entrantes al mismo nodo.

Ya con esto, si sabes la caida de tension de tu led (dependiendo del color, la tension de un led es fija), ¿como calcularias el valor de la resistencia en funcion de la corriente que queres en el led?

*Seria bueno que los otros usuarios no le resuelvan el problema, que lo razone el.*


----------



## nemodot (Ago 3, 2011)

Tienes razón, y es que hice el cálculo pero no quería hacer un post largo, además solo quería una indicación por ejemplo una ecuación explicada. 

Aqui esta mi razonamiento. 

Los 3,4V son del voltaje del diodo deseado, el azul. 
Los 9,6V son el voltaje de la fuente.

El resultado es que necesito tres resistencias de 517Ω (en realidad cualquiera con el valor mas cercano posible)







Ando bien?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 3, 2011)

Fenomenal.... 

Ahora pasa ese valor de resistencia a uno comercial, para darte una idea estos suelen ser los valores comerciales normalizados:

1-1,2-1,5-2,2-2,7-3,3-3,9-4,7-5,6-6,8-8,2

Obviamente existen mas valores, pero esos son los mas comunes.

En tu caso los valores que se acercan mas son 470 o 560.... calcula la corriente en ambos casos y si te da por debajo de 20mA dale para adelante.

Ahora te propongo otra idea, ¿que pasa si pones 2 leds en serie por cada rama?


----------



## nemodot (Ago 3, 2011)

Gracias cosme!

Antes de responder tus preguntas de profe D) me quedan unas dudas:

La fuente de 9,6V es una fuente que arme con un transformador, puente de diodo y capacitor. Se conecta al enchufe de la pared, no tendrá una corriente muy alta para estos propositos? No se como meter esa variable en la ecuación! Decime que todo va a estar bien jaja.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 3, 2011)

La fuente que tenes es capaz de suministrar una cierta corriente... por ejemplo 1A, pero la corriente que tu fuente entregue siempre dependera de la carga que le pongas.

Si en este caso, solo pones una rama de leds que consumen 12mA, significa que tu fuente solo entregara 12mA (para eso esta la funcion de la resistencia que pones en cada rama, para limitar la corriente y polarizar correctamente al led). 

Ahora por ej. si tu rama necesitara 2A, tu fuente no seria capaz de suministrar semejante corriente, hasta 1A aguanta, mas no... de lo contrario es posible que se queme tu trafo o los diodos (dependiendo cual de los componentes sea el limitante).


----------



## nemodot (Ago 3, 2011)

Si, eso pensaba, pero por ahi me preocupaba que bajar la corriente en tanta cantidad iba a calentar demasiado al resistor al punto de arruinarlo de algún modo.

Sobre los LEDs en serie no estoy seguro, y no me lo explico. No se cómo es el criterio, deberían tener una determinada diferencia de potencial entre sus terminales? Quisiera tener eso explicado, aunque podría googlearlo también. Parece sencillo pero todavía no doy con la tecla que me permite hacer las predicciones y saber como es cada cosas, no me gusta atenderme ciegamente a ecuaciones, me gusta poder formularlas por mi cuenta.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 3, 2011)

La potencia en una resistencia esta dada por:

[LATEX]P{disipada-resistencia}=V.I[/LATEX]

Si aumentas el valor de la resistencia I cae y por lo tanto la potencia tambien lo hace.

Sobre los leds en serie... si con 1 led tenes una caida de tension de 3,4V... entonces con 2 leds vas a tener 2*3,4V=6,8v (ley de tensiones), ¿que tension cae en la resistencia limitadora si tu fuente es de 9,6V? y ¿que valor le darias a esa resistencia para tener una corriente de 15mA en los leds?


----------



## nemodot (Ago 3, 2011)

Ahi volví a ensamblar la fuente una vez más. Lo extraño es que a la salida tenia 14V DC 

Aún así le mande las resistencias y los leds y anduvo 






PD: A la salida del transformador, en los terminales del puente diodo que vienen de ahí medi 10 V de corriente alterna y a la salida del capacitor 14V de corriente contínua. Es normal esta variabilidad?

PD2: Se escucha un ruido grave, como que proviene del transformador, es muy debil pero antes no se escuchaba, es normal?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 3, 2011)

nemodot dijo:


> PD: A la salida del transformador, en los terminales del puente diodo que vienen de ahí medi 10 V de corriente alterna y a la salida del capacitor 14V de corriente contínua. Es normal esta variabilidad?



Es normal, cuando rectificas la continua que te queda es raiz(2)*VAC.



nemodot dijo:


> PD2: Se escucha un ruido grave, como que proviene del transformador, es muy debil pero antes no se escuchaba, es normal?



mmmm no sabria decirte, desde aca no se escucha nada  .


----------



## tronik (Ago 3, 2011)

*cosmefulanito04*  que programa usas para hacer los diagramas para la explicacion que diceste de las leyes de kirchoff (yo tambien siempre lo escribo mal =)


----------



## nemodot (Ago 6, 2011)

Gracias por las respuestas cosme! 

Pero me quedan dudas. Estas dos leyes son tan simples que no sé sus implicancias.

Por ejemplo, pareciera posible conectar infinitos LEDs en paralelo en mi circuito, no sé cual sería el límite, no tengo criterio para eso y la incertidumbre me desconcierta.

Que pasa con toda la corriente que tenía el circuito antes de poner la resistencia y el LED? Era una fuente de 14V y a la salida del transformador tenía como 1 A de corriente, de repente pasaron a circular unos pocos miliamperes por cada trayectoria cerrada.

Porque en los esquemas veo que hay una de esas "tierras" conectadas al mismo tiempo con el polo negativo? Qué significan? Que tengo que encufar ahi?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 6, 2011)

tronik dijo:
			
		

> cosmefulanito04 que programa usas para hacer los diagramas para la explicacion que diceste de las leyes de kirchoff (yo tambien siempre lo escribo mal =)



El kolourPaint, un simil al paint de Kde  .



			
				nemodot dijo:
			
		

> Por ejemplo, pareciera posible conectar infinitos LEDs en paralelo en mi circuito, no sé cual sería el límite, no tengo criterio para eso y la incertidumbre me desconcierta.



Las ramas en paralelo que vos quieras hasta el limite que te impone tu fuente, supongamos que tu fuente es capaz de entregar 1A y si cada rama pide 10mA => 1000mA/10mA=100 Ramas. Obviamente nunca conviene llegar al limite de tu fuente, supone que podes sacar menos de ese maximo que te dice el fabricante.



			
				nemodot dijo:
			
		

> Que pasa con toda la corriente que tenía el circuito antes de poner la resistencia y el LED? Era una fuente de 14V y a la salida del transformador tenía como 1 A de corriente, de repente pasaron a circular unos pocos miliamperes por cada trayectoria cerrada.



No entendi bien la pregunta, pero es lo mismo que mencione antes, la corriente que se le pide a la fuente la impone tu carga, si tu carga solo necesita 10mA => la corriente que suministrara tu super fuente de 1A sera 10mA. La funcion de la resistencia en cada rama, es justamente la de limitar la corriente que circula por el diodo, si conectaras al diodo directamente a Vcc, seguramente lo quemas.



> Porque en los esquemas veo que hay una de esas "tierras" conectadas al mismo tiempo con el polo negativo? Qué significan? Que tengo que encufar ahi?



La tierra solo sirve como referencia, es decir que por convencion en el esquema que pusiste, el terminal negativo de la pila tiene una tension igual a 0V. Es una forma de ponernos de acuerdo en donde estan los "0v".


----------



## nemodot (Ago 6, 2011)

Buenisimo buenisimo 

Última pregunta y no jodo más:

Los LEDs tardan mucho en apagarse luego de cortar el suministro, supongo a que se debe a la lenta descarga del capacitor. Hay alguna manera de hacer más rápida esa descarga?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 8, 2011)

Eso es por los capacitores de tu fuente.... dejalo asi que no molesta, sino deberias cambiar el valor del capacitor en funcion de tu carga.


----------

